# My bathroom remodel



## Termite

Someone actually paid to make it look like this!!! The wife and I agreed it had to go!


----------



## Termite

Tons of water damage. I could stick my finger through the studs and the sole plate of the exterior wall, so all of it was re-framed.


----------



## Termite

Yes, that's mold. Pretty much expected that.

There was 1/2" plywood and 1/4" wonderboard under the tile. Not good. All of that came out.


----------



## Kenny K

no doubt it is a problem


----------



## Termite

This is now the only new/nice window in my house. :laughing:


----------



## Termite

New granite counter, new faceframes on the base cabinets, new soffit and cans over the counter.


----------



## Termite

Went from a peach colored tub to a walk-in shower. Here's the mud pan and the waterproofed wonderboard in the shower.


----------



## Termite

The daunting task of tiling this thing with natural slate begins...


----------



## Termite

The tile is all laid but not grouted or sealed yet.


----------



## Termite

The backsplash


----------



## Termite

Sealing the slate with an enhancing sealer makes a big difference and takes the dull look right off! This is a "wet look" sealer. The $85/quart price is simply insulting though!


----------



## Termite

Lots more to come. I still have to grout, seal again, paint, build drawers and overhead cabinets, trim, veneer and hang a door, build cabinet doors, install the shower door, mirror, and finish electrical. 

Where to start???


----------



## Handyman Jim Noonan

Nice photos, KC. Good Job:thumbsup:. Keep posting photos as you go along.

http://www.handymanjimnoonan.com


----------



## Termite

Thanks Jim. Will do!


----------



## OUDIDIT2

that looks really nice. I am in the process of starting my own bathroom remodel, first one ever on my own. I will keep checking your progress so I may be inspired........I am currently working on waterproofing my basement with Drylok and I am so pumped on how it's turning out.

good luck on finishing your project it looks really nice.


----------



## Termite

I'm grouting this weekend. Gotta say I'm really dreading that part!


----------



## 47_47

Looks great! :thumbsup: 
Glad you took and posted the pictures of what a mess you had to start with.


----------



## Termite

47_47 said:


> Looks great! :thumbsup:
> Glad you took and posted the pictures of what a mess you had to start with.


Thanks. I had to replace the floor sheathing, and was working on the open floor joists...Which made a nice place to throw all that rotted punky wood and sheetrock instead of carrying it outside at the time. Now I have a mess to cart up my basement stairs! :no:


----------



## angus242

Hey, that happened to me once. Working on a 30 year old split level, I was do demo on the hall bath. Luckily, the tile (1"x1" mosaic) was laid in a mud bed that was around 3" thick. My laborer decided to use a 25 lb sledge so he broke through into the basement. At least it was only the furnace room . Nothing like trying to clean small chucks of cement and metal lath from around a furnace. It was the single biggest mess I've ever had to deal with.

I'm sure you had fun too!


----------



## Termite

Suffered a minor plumbing setback tonight. Moose, my Labrador, got ahold of the 2" P-trap for the shower and cracked the bung and plug on the bottom within seconds. I came home from Lowes and set the trap on the floor when I emptied the sack, so he though it was for him. I saw him pick it up but figured he'd never be able to hurt it.

He seems to like PVC better than rawhide. $8 down the drain, but Moose is happy. Lesson learned.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Very nice job thus far. I love the tile types and colors.

Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Knucklez

you are a DIY'er? wow, that looks pro quality! look'n good, can't wait to see final product.

be sure to post some tips for and lessons learned for benefit of others.

Knucklez


----------



## beer_geek

thekctermite said:


> Suffered a minor plumbing setback tonight. Moose, my Labrador, got ahold of the 2" P-trap for the shower and cracked the bung and plug on the bottom within seconds. I came home from Lowes and set the trap on the floor when I emptied the sack, so he though it was for him. I saw him pick it up but figured he'd never be able to hurt it.
> 
> He seems to like PVC better than rawhide. $8 down the drain, but Moose is happy. Lesson learned.


Good help is hard to find.


----------



## Termite

beer_geek said:


> Good help is hard to find.


True. He's better help than most of my buddies though.


----------



## beer_geek

thekctermite said:


> True. He's better help than most of my buddies though.


My chocolate lab is a typical supervisor. She walks underfoot, checks everything out and then walks away shaking her head.


----------



## Demochick

Great job, im loving the slate...excited to see more results


----------



## Termite

Thanks. I grouted the shower and the backsplash, so I'll try to post more pics tonight.


----------



## Termite

Ok, so the shower is all grouted. The grout is "natural" color, which looks awful light to me. But, the sealer that I'm using will darken it considerably, or so they tell me. You're looking at over 25 pounds of grout folks...In the stupid shower alone. The small tiles on the floor and the seat were easy to grout because of their uniform height, but everything else was done one inch at a time with a margin float. Not fun.


----------



## Termite

And here's the backspash. I still need to caulk the bottom joint to the countertop.

Next step is grouting the floor tiles.

The most frustrating thing about grouting this natural slate is cleaning the excess grout off the slate. This stuff is nothing like ceramic tile, and the haze has to be washed off, not buffed off. Even though I pre-sealed before grouting, it still works its way into all the little crevices and pores. I did a small area at a time, and repeatedly sponged each area off with clean water after grouting. I've washed the entire thing probably 7 times now, and am just getting the haze off.


----------



## jbfan

And of course you have all the permits to do this remodel with!!!




Nice job.


----------



## Termite

jbfan said:


> And of course you have all the permits to do this remodel with!!!
> Nice job.


Oh heck yes! :yes: City of Mission, KS 2008 building permit #3969.

I'd be a total hypocrite to require everyone in the jurisdiction I work for to get permits for their work and then not get one of my own in the jurisdiction I live in!!! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## OUDIDIT2

That looks really nice. I love what you are doing with your remodel. Great progress. Just a question. I can't tell but do you have a light in the shower? what are you using to cut your slate? did you pre-seal each piece? Love that back splash.


----------



## Termite

There's a can in the shower with a shower trim on it. Also installed a fancy dimmer on it for mood lighting. :whistling2: The wife rolled her eyes...I think that's a bad sign.

A wet saw is a must for cutting the slate. 

I pre-washed every tile before installing. I hung all the tiles and then sealed them before grouting. Then I grouted, and will be sealing everything again.


----------



## 47_47

thekctermite said:


> There's a can in the shower with a shower trim on it. Also installed a fancy dimmer on it for mood lighting. :whistling2: The wife rolled her eyes...I think that's a bad sign.


I didn't realize you are into water and electrical conservation. BTW those comments didn't work here.


----------



## Termite

47_47 said:


> I didn't realize you are into water and electrical conservation. BTW those comments didn't work here.


I'm not following what you mean.....:huh:


----------



## 47_47

I thought you meant you were going to share the water and the lights with your wife. My wife and I used to be 'green' and share, now we are just clean.:wink:


----------



## Termite

47_47 said:


> I thought you meant you were going to share the water and the lights with your wife. My wife and I used to be 'green' and share, now we are just clean.:wink:


Ahhhh, yes, we are definately going to embrace the idea of sharing. :laughing:
Except, there are two shower heads, so I don't think there's a benefit...Or at least an economical/ecological benefit.


----------



## Ottawa DIYer

Nice pictures! Always a good idea to document your projects!


----------



## parkerfairfield

*Excellent Job.*

Phenomenal job!  You could easily do this as a side job.


----------



## parkerfairfield

Out of curiousity, how many man hours of work do you have into the project?


----------



## white29

Looking great ,KC. No troubles interpreting codes,I presume? BTW,a little piped in mood music with the lighting might just put you over the top. No pun intended!


----------



## Termite

parkerfairfield said:


> Out of curiousity, how many man hours of work do you have into the project?


I have well over 150 hours in it. That's the problem doing work like this for a couple hours ever night (by myself)...If I could do it for 10 hours at a time I could probably knock it out a lot faster. I've been at it for about two months. I'm figuring another month and I'll have it mostly whipped. I hope so, because it is slowly sucking the life out of me! 

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Termite

I'm spending my July 4th building the overhead cabinets. It has proven extra challenging because neither corner that they're going into is square. I'm going to have to do lots of scribing.

In order to keep the cost down and for ease of construction I decided to not build full carcasses for them. Should work out fine, and I'm not burning up a lot of $50/sheet plywood. Everything's joined with pocket hole joinery, so it is rock solid.

They're not sanded yet.

The only challenge in building them was getting the 22-1/2* joint on the faceframe to come together. I used biscuits and made some 22-1/2* clamping blocks to draw the pieces together. I also used some harsh language, so the pieces cooperated.


----------



## Termite

It was a productive weekend. Got the cabinets built, finished, and installed. I didn't hang the doors yet though. Didn't drill for the shelf pins yet either. 

I installed a GFCI receptacle in my cabinet to plug in my razor.


----------



## Termite

Got all the painting done, and installed the trims on all my can lights. There's a shower trim in the shower can, and there's a really cool trim that incorporates a halogen (?) flood over the water closet. Gotta be able to see to read while otherwise occupied!!!!!!


----------



## Termite

Although I'm not done caulking, the shower is almost done. I finished sealing it today, and just have to caulk the seat and the floor. I'm not happy with the grout color, but my wife is. I would have liked darker grout, but the pictures do make it look lighter than it is. It is medium gray color.


----------



## Termite

I built my drawers and drawer fronts yesterday and got them installed today. I used full extension ball bearing slides, which are definately the way to go. The drawers are 1/2" birch ply with poplar fronts and backs, and the drawer fronts are red oak with a T&G breadboard edge. The oak is finished with Danish oil.

The pictures don't show it very well, but I cheated a little. Instead of tearing out the old cabinets, which were strangely built, I built new faceframes for them. Worked out great and saved me a ton of money.


----------



## OUDIDIT2

You've done really nice work with your bathroom. Was building the cabinets really hard?

The best thing about your remodel is you did it all, and even though you might know where all the flaws if any are, we the viewers can't and it looks better than paying someone else a lot of money to do it for you.

I'll keep checking for updates, great work.


----------



## Termite

OUDIDIT2 said:


> You've done really nice work with your bathroom. Was building the cabinets really hard?
> 
> The best thing about your remodel is you did it all, and even though you might know where all the flaws if any are, we the viewers can't and it looks better than paying someone else a lot of money to do it for you.
> 
> I'll keep checking for updates, great work.


Thanks for your compliments. Trust me, I know where the flaws are, and my wife finds humor in pointing them out to me, knowing that I'm the only person who'll ever notice.

Building the overhead cabinets was a challenge just because of the odd angle (22-1/2 degree cuts on the faceframe). The faceframes for the base were easy. Drawers were easy. But, I do a lot of woodworking as a hobby, and have a _significant_ investment in tools. It is starting to feel less like a hobby and more like a 2nd job! 

This project is in the home stretch. I'm hoping another couple weeks is all it will take. We'll see. I'll continue to post pics as I get closer.


----------



## Termite

Major progress in the last few days! I'm nearly done. The remainder of the work is just little touch-ups and a little caulking. 

Here's some pics...


----------



## Termite

And here's a picture of the door. It is a hollow core lauan door veneered in oak, because the hallway side of the door gets paint.


----------



## willneu

Wow nice, it looks so much bigger than it did previously and the finish is superb! I really like the mirror, adds space to the room.


----------



## buletbob

Nice job Termite, I was searching for that door you were having trouble with, Found it, looks as tho you have everything under control. Good work. BOB


----------



## Termite

The mirror really does make the room look bigger. It is honkin' big though. I noticed that right off. 

Yes, the door turned out very well Bob. Thanks! I ended up making a two piece jamb and was able to level it up that way and conceal the gap with the jamb stops. I had to mortise all three hinges at different reveals, but it doesn't show unless you know it is there. 

Definately glad to be done with this project. Three months start to finish.


----------



## rodsteryz

Very nice job! Can you come put one of those in my basement in a weekend?:laughing: Could you tell me the dimensions of the shower and the over all size of the room? I kind of started putting a bathromm in my basement and was wondering if I was even close on the initial layout.
Again, great job!


----------



## fungku

Very very very nice. I want to do this in my bathroom. I love the natural slate. I hate to rub salt in a wound, but I would have gone with a charcoal grout. But hey, if the wife likes it then that's all that matters :wink:

Also, you are allowed to put an outlet in a cabinet? Interesting, it's not allowed here unless specifially for a device that the cabinet is built for, like say, a stereo.


----------



## Termite

*


rodsteryz said:



Could you tell me the dimensions of the shower and the over all size of the room? I kind of started putting a bathromm in my basement and was wondering if I was even close on the initial layout.

Click to expand...

*


rodsteryz said:


> *quote]*
> 
> The bath is 8' long and 6' wide overall. The shower is about 50x30" if memory serves me right...Inside dimensions. Minimum code requirement for a shower is 30x30".
> 
> 
> 
> fungku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you are allowed to put an outlet in a cabinet? Interesting, it's not allowed here unless specifially for a device that the cabinet is built for, like say, a stereo.
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't be prohibited from installing receptacles in cabinets! They just can't be counted towards the required number of receps in a room. I have two GFCI receps above the counter in the bathroom...One serving each sink as required. The receptacle in the cabinet is an extra but still requires GFCI protection because it is in a bath.
> 
> The code has actually addressed this issue for kitchens. "Appliance garage" receptacles are not counted amongst the minimum required receptacle spacing, nor are concealed receps in cabinets for permanent appliances.
> 
> So, you can have them, you just can't count them!
Click to expand...


----------



## Termite

fungku said:


> I hate to rub salt in a wound, but I would have gone with a charcoal grout. But hey, if the wife likes it then that's all that matters :wink:


Trust me, it burns me to look at that light-colored grout. But like you said, the wife loves it, and everyone that has seen it is raving about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242

I like the lighter grout.....makes the tile really POP!!!!


----------



## EdinDesign

You've done an outstanding job... lovely!


----------



## Termite

EdinDesign said:


> You've done an outstanding job... lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## fungku

thekctermite said:


> You shouldn't be prohibited from installing receptacles in cabinets! They just can't be counted towards the required number of receps in a room. I have two GFCI receps above the counter in the bathroom...One serving each sink as required. The receptacle in the cabinet is an extra but still requires GFCI protection because it is in a bath.
> 
> The code has actually addressed this issue for kitchens. "Appliance garage" receptacles are not counted amongst the minimum required receptacle spacing, nor are concealed receps in cabinets for permanent appliances.
> 
> So, you can have them, you just can't count them!


Pretty sure we're not even allowed having an outlet in appliance garages here unless there is a switch on the door that turns it off when the door closes.


----------



## Termite

fungku said:


> Pretty sure we're not even allowed having an outlet in appliance garages here unless there is a switch on the door that turns it off when the door closes.


I'm assuming there's a different electrical code in Canada. The NEC/IRC allows it.


----------



## Termite

Gotta tell a story that I left out of this project...

When grouting the lower part of the shower walls I was sitting in the bottom of the shower for a while. When I got up my knee popped and it felt like a sledgehammer hit it. 

Being a stubborn guy, I didn't go to the doctor. Just put the nailbags back on and go back to work! My wife's a nurse and maintains that I am stupid. After a couple weeks I could barely walk, so I got an x-ray and MRI...Very nasty tear in my medial meniscus and some cartilage loose in the joint. After finishing the bathroom on one leg, I had knee surgery to clean up the damaged joint. Not too much fun. 

Now I'm 3 weeks into physical therapy to turn my noodle leg back into a normal leg. Also not fun.

My original estimate to do this bathroom myself was in the neighborhood of $3500...

Surgery and associated BS is about $15,000...

That's an expensive bathroom. I'm just glad I put a seat in the shower. :laughing:


----------



## Termite

And yes, those are pantyhose they make you wear. :whistling2:


----------



## angus242

thekctermite said:


> And yes, those are pantyhose they make you wear. :whistling2:


:wheelchair:

heal up soon!


----------



## fungku

Wow that sucks... I hope you wear pants outdoors :whistling2:


----------



## Termite

fungku said:


> I hope you wear pants outdoors


Uh, yeah! I had to wear those things for over a week and wasn't allowed to take them off except to shower. They prevent embolisms in the leg and help with swelling, or so they say. I'm not dead so they did prevent embolism. But the knee is still twice its normal size.


----------



## scheenstra

thekctermite said:


> And yes, those are pantyhose they make you wear. :whistling2:


Hewwwww.... I was thinking for a minute you were cross-dressing while home-improving! Just kidding...get well soon so you can get back to it... I feel your pain (kinda)...I'm doing a complete home remodel + trying to redo the entire landscaping...my body is paying the price, thank goodness for Budweiser 30-packs!


----------



## iMisspell

You do very nice work.
How long have you been doing cabinet & finishing work ?

Your shower seat has sparked some interest for me... gonna be doing a "master-bath" in a few months, the shower will be next to a stairwell heading down, might add something like that over a few stairs if theres head room, thanks for the idea  :thumbup:


----------



## SKINNY

Nice work there.. I love the look of natural slate tiles.. :thumbsup:

Question for you (or anyone else).. How would the slate tile be with hard water.. our water has lots of minerals in it and I would be concerned it would be hard to clean.. Thoughts? Perhaps I should consider a porcelain tile for my shower project..


----------



## Termite

SKINNY said:


> How would the slate tile be with hard water.. our water has lots of minerals in it and I would be concerned it would be hard to clean.. Thoughts? Perhaps I should consider a porcelain tile for my shower project..


We chose the slate knowing that it is harder to deal with. I used three coats of $84/quart sealer/enhancer, and have had no issues with staining at all. The sealer/enhancer penetrates it and seals it up, and makes it look wet and a little shiny. It is dark, so letting water dry on it will definately leave mineral marks. We've got in the habit of drying the shower off with a towel immediately after use, which alleviates that.

The slate was an absolute nightmare to lay. Hardest tile job of my life. They were varying thicknesses and had very slight variation in size and squareness. That made it a challenge. 

Ceramic tile is much easier to lay and is going to be a lot easier to clean. But it doesn't look as cool! :wink: Everyone that sees the shower really loves it.


----------



## Termite

iMisspell said:


> How long have you been doing cabinet & finishing work ?


I've worked around construction since I was 15, but didn't really get into building cabinets and woodworking until I got out of college in 1998.


----------



## jmoudy77

Sweet lookin shower. You gonna put some additional lights over your vanity? Trust me, the wife ain't gonna be happy putting on makeup with can lights.


----------



## bradnailer

Really nice work!


----------



## Knucklez

my wife loves it and wants one now too - thanks... looks like a lot of hard work 

hahaha.. just kidding (but she does love it). 

awesome job!


----------



## gma2rjc

That is a beautiful bathroom! Do you still walk in expecting to see the old bathroom? Great color choices too. I think you have more tools in your workshop than Bob Vila. Great job on the cabinets. When I started reading this and looking at the photos, I was wondering if you had to get a permit since you're an inspector. I had to laugh when someone asked about it.

Take it easy on that knee. My uncle had knee surgery a couple months ago. Last week he thought it was almost healed and felt comfortable picking something up off the floor but hurt it and had to go back for more surgery.


----------



## Termite

Thanks for the nice compliments everybody! Yes, I still walk in there and reach for the light switch where it used to be, so the idea of having a new bath hasn't completely sunk in yet.


----------



## Termite

jmoudy77 said:


> You gonna put some additional lights over your vanity? Trust me, the wife ain't gonna be happy putting on makeup with can lights.


Honestly, she hasn't complained a bit. The cans are doing a good job. They're pretty close to the mirror and they're putting out plenty of light. There's a very bright halogen can fixture over the toilet as well, and it probably contributes to the overall brightness of the room.


----------



## jerryh3

What brand of waterproofing is that?


----------



## Termite

jerryh3 said:


> What brand of waterproofing is that?


On the tile? It is stone enhancer/sealer from The Tile Shop, can't remember their proprietary brand name. I do remember it was over $80 a quart!


----------



## jerryh3

thekctermite said:


> On the tile? It is stone enhancer/sealer from The Tile Shop, can't remember their proprietary brand name. I do remember it was over $80 a quart!


No. The blue stuff. The waterproofing membrane under the tile.


----------



## Termite

Also from _The Tile Shop_...Their version of RedGuard. Same thing, different color.


----------



## jerryh3

thekctermite said:


> Also from _The Tile Shop_...Their version of RedGuard. Same thing, different color.


I was going to use Redguard on my next shower stall. How was that brand to work with? Was it a store brand product?


----------



## gma2rjc

I was curious about the blue stuff too. Does it replace a liner like the Schluter-Ditra or Kerdi? That would be great to just paint it on. Maybe.


----------



## cocobolo

kct:
I know you have made several comments about the slate being a bear to work with, and I have to agree with you. I put slate around the wood stove in our breakfast nook. It covered a brick wall I built first.
Did you discover any tricks to get it to be as level as possible with adjoining tiles? Or did you just put up with the differing thicknesses?
I was watching a building type show last week from the UK, and there were a couple of professional tile guys laying a big slate floor.
They were bellyaching about how hard it was to get the tiles level with each other because he said, they were cheap tiles. Apparently, one can pay more money and get slate that is the same thickness.
I always thought that slate was split, being a natural material. Therefore it would be difficult to find a roomful of the same thickness. The tile chap said they actually grind the back side of the more expensive tiles to the (more or less) same thickness. Have you ever heard of that? I guess it could be true.
And a question about the light over the shower.
I haven't checked my electrical code book yet, but I am not sure we can do that in Canada. What sort of fixture is it? I gather it must have some sort of extra water resisting features? If I could use one here, I think I might.
Although inside our shower I am going to use porcelain tiles. At least they are all the same thickness!
However, we have another wood stove to put in, and guess what SHE wants around it!


----------



## brcleeroy

holy geez, sorry about the knee. Hope it's fully recovered by now. Great job on the bathroom; never seen water damage like that in the frame before!


----------



## Termite

Sorry for not answering sooner Cocobolo...I didn't check this thread until now. 

The slate was really a bear to lay. It did vary in thickness. It was expensive and the backs were ground. I did what I could to cull out the really thick ones and really thin ones. I ended up making a cull box of tiles and returning them at the end of the project. The different thicknesses on the walls made grouting a real challenge. On the floor it was easier and actually gives the floor a lot of character, although the floor tiles thicknesses were a little more consistent. Being a natural stone, some tiles are thicker on one side than the other due to the way the slate broke when split. 

As for the light over the shower...Totally legal. Probably legal in Canada as well, but I can't say for sure. It is a regular 6" IC can light with a shower trim on it. The shower trim is a water-resistant ring/glass lens combination. The NEC allows this over a tub or shower, but prohibits most any light that hangs on a rod, track, or chain over a tub or shower space.


----------



## cocobolo

Thanks KC.
At least we both have the same experience with the slate.
It seems you just have to try turning pieces around and matching the edges if possible.
I managed to get the two back walls behind a wood stove done yesterday, and got most of it fairly flat. And yes, the last area I did the grouting was a real bear.
With respect to the light, I did get in touch with our inspector, and as you so correctly point out, it is quite legal to install such a light in the shower.
He pointed out to me that you can install a light in a swimming pool, something I had completely forgotten!
It is the sealing of the unit which they are concerned about (rightly so) and there are the correct pieces available for that.


----------



## DangerMouse

are you going to be available when i start my new bathroom?

nice job there.....

DM


----------



## rodsteryz

Great pics! I saw that you painted the walls in the shower blue but not the shower pan. Did you just apply the tile to the shower pan as is? I have seen 1000 different ways that these showers have been done and am trying to narrow it down.


----------



## Termite

rodsteryz said:


> Great pics! I saw that you painted the walls in the shower blue but not the shower pan. Did you just apply the tile to the shower pan as is? I have seen 1000 different ways that these showers have been done and am trying to narrow it down.


The blue paint is actually a waterproofing product very similar to redguard. It is one of two good options for waterproofing shower walls. The other option is to use Kerdi.

As for the mud bed, no I didn't apply waterproofer to it. You don't want to do that because it is designed to get infiltrating water to the drain. It has a 60 mil thick rubbery membrane in it that is sloped and integrated into the drain. The membrane sits on top of a mud pre-sloped bed, and a final sloped mud bed is placed on top of it. Any water that penetrates into the mud bed is caught by the membrane and can leech to the drain.

If I had it to do over again, I'd go with Kerdi applied right to the surface of the mud bed, and would skip the membrane. Kerdi is easier and really a better system in my opinion.


----------



## oregondiy

Nice job on the bathroom. I will be putting slate in our entryway soon and it sounds a little harder then the uniform tile I have worked with before.


----------



## 2long4u

Are you going to put a wood frame on the mirror?


----------



## Termite

2long4u said:


> Are you going to put a wood frame on the mirror?


No. I don't care for the look of wood around a bath mirror.


----------



## sdimelow

*bath remod.*

even if the wood is painted with say a nice dark reddish stain? options people..let me know for future ref. thanks.


----------



## Termite

sdimelow said:


> even if the wood is painted with say a nice dark reddish stain? options people..let me know for future ref. thanks.


That's a personal preference. We have an interior design subforum where you can post your question.


----------



## sdimelow

*thanks a ton for the response*

ok, great. appreciate the info.


----------



## sdimelow

*anyone know ???*

what are the odds are of keeping w/i a small budget to redo a bathtub that has one of those shoddy liners in it? i suspect the liner has a hairline crack in it since i must use a basket wrench; remove the drain and release the water that is trapped between the liner and the tub. i also notice that the ceiling just below the tub is now stained. You never know what your going to end up with when you buy a 30 year old townhouse. any suggestions about the liner/tub are welcome too.


----------



## Termite

You need to start your own thread in the general discussion forum so you'll get your question answered. Hijacking someone else's thread won't get your question too much attention.


----------



## perpetualjon

Fantastic job!! Thanks so much for sharing your project with us... Great inspiration!!


----------



## helpless handyman

*thekctermite* , [email protected]@@%%%&&**! That looks awesome! I have a question, was wondering if you had pics on when you did that shower floor? I am getting ready soon to built a shower in my basement and I am looking on how to do a mud floor just like yours. Any help is Greatly Appreciated. P.S. Hows your leg?

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Nice job, I like the dark tiles
I'm sure my wife wouldn't
She'll pick out the tile colors on the Master bath
I'll do the work


----------



## Termite

helpless handyman said:


> *thekctermite* , [email protected]@@%%%&&**! That looks awesome! I have a question, was wondering if you had pics on when you did that shower floor? I am getting ready soon to built a shower in my basement and I am looking on how to do a mud floor just like yours. Any help is Greatly Appreciated. P.S. Hows your leg?
> 
> Thanks:thumbsup:


I took pics of the finished mud base and posted them in this thread but didn't take pics of the process. 

Honestly, if I had it to do again I'd do the mud base with kerdi over the top of it instead of doing the rubbery membrane between the pre-slope mud base and top mud base layer. Kerdi's easier and honestly better. 

As for placing the mud bed, I'd suggest starting a thread regarding that and I'll explain the process or someone else can. 

PS: The leg's good. The other knee hurts worse than the one that was fixed!


----------



## helpless handyman

I'm sure that other leg is bad, it's the one taking all the pressure since the other one was out of order! Thanks, I'll google around and see what I come up with? I don't want to use one of thoses plastic bases, they seem a little flimpsy.


----------



## brightsky

*Great pictures*

Thanks for sharing your pictures, I'm about to get ready to hire someone to do a bathroom remodel. I wish I had the time to do it myself, but not this time around. These pics really give me a better idea about what's coming and some ideas, too.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich1va

KC perfect to completeion! I only ask how did you come up with the design of the shower (seat etc...) was it a kit? 

Again wonderful job!


----------



## Termite

Rich1va said:


> KC perfect to completeion! I only ask how did you come up with the design of the shower (seat etc...) was it a kit?
> 
> Again wonderful job!


Sorry for the delayed reply...
The shower design was my own...I framed the walls and the seat, hand-laid the base, etc. Definitely not a kit!


----------



## sleighbor

Hey KC,

Absolutely beautiful bathroom. Great job!

Kevin


----------



## biolifesoil

*Tiling a new Shower floor*

If the shower floor is 6X6, with just hardy backer floor, flat, how much concrete is used? How much of a slope? How is it checked? Is there a tool that checks this?


----------



## OUDIDIT2

Wow! I haven't had the time to follow your progress (I was working on my last semester as an undergrad) I really love what you did to your bathroom. I am sure your wife enjoys being able to use her bath finally.......and not working around your hobby(smile). I will start working on my projects soon as well.........I just don't know where to start yet.

Thanks for sharing your work with all your groupies. You've given us lots of ideals.

what are your next projects?


----------



## Termite

OUDIDIT2 said:


> Thanks for sharing your work with all your groupies. You've given us lots of ideals.
> 
> what are your next projects?


Thanks, lots of projects currently in the works, but mostly just trim and paint in a few rooms. Nothing too exciting!


----------

